# New Cage! (Literally more than I bargained for lol).



## mink (Jun 24, 2007)

Ok, soooo Yesterday I went to Petco with the intentions of getting a new cage for my two girls. I had seen a particular cage the last couple times I was there. The cage I planned on getting was $80. and similar to their previous one except 2 or 3 more levels. Pretty simple, huh? 

Nope.. It was there but the only one was a little warped looking. They had signs everywhere, announcing that a ferret cage normally $150. was $99. All boxed up. So, I asked an employee if I could see the bar spacing at all, and she obliged by ripping the top of the box open lol. So.. 20 more dollars I figured was worth a more fun and probably a little bigger cage. 

Boy was I wrong! Its HUGE! 8O Lol. 
And it nearly destroyed me, trying to put it all together! 
I could probably fit inside the frame if I ducked slightly. 
I bought a food dish and I got a new wheel similar to the one Kane adores, which was welded to the old cage. Oh, and a new timber house. 

They were kinda confused at first, and Kuma a little scared of the big space. They took to the tunnel right away, but the 'slide' and 'ramp' levels they decided to climb the walls instead. Kane started climbing the walls Up, then taking the ramp and slide Down. :roll: Kinda silly. I moved the food dish to the middle level instead of the top cuz I was afraid of them falling. When I got home from work, I tried 'showing' Kane that the slide can also be used to go up lol. It kinda worked.. she pulls herself onto it half way up and goes. She also jumps off of it half way down. Kuma just followed her lead.  

I put some of their cloths down on the floors of the levels. Kane refuses for there to be a cloth on the first level. She pulls it down into a corner. :roll:
Kane has yet to use her new wheel, she checked it out though. I put Kuma's old Pj sleeve / tunnel on the floor as a towel since the cage came with a hammock. But, Kuma tried to climb in it, shoving her face into the ground repeatedly. :roll: 
So, I had to figure how to hang it up for her. 

We're still working on learning the actual ramp to the top level, and Kuma just loves to climb the walls no matter what. 

Our room was kinda cramped as it was... but I really do love the cage despite everything! Its like the last cage I'll ever have to buy, I never plan on having more than 4 or 5 rats max, in the distant future. For now I think 2 is a great number. And for 2, I think this is a mansion. The only thing they're missing is a hot tub and a fancy car. 

Anyhow, the cage is kinda bare right now.. I don't think theres a big rush since they are still learning it, but any Ideas? 

Pictures soon!


----------



## Learna (Mar 4, 2008)

Waaay cool! Sounds like an awesome cage! Hammocks, rope ladders, occasional hanging treats and since there sounds like a lot of room perhaps a few small boxes with holes in them to create a maze of boxes could fit^_^
Just some ideas that I'm thinking of for my new cage when I get it. How about some beanbags made of a sock cut to rat beanbag size and stitched up with rice inside.^_^ Great idea to cool or warm them as well, just freeze or heat in the microwave.


----------



## mink (Jun 24, 2007)

Pictures! 

The cage - 










The 'ground' level -ish:



















The top 'half': 































Kuma and her sleeve - 










so.. I put it up..












Kane has love for the tunnel! She will just sit in it, bruxing.





















Curious Kuma:





















And, the cage they had before this one::


----------



## Learna (Mar 4, 2008)

Whoa! That's a big cage!^_^ Awesome! Looks like tons of fun, my girls would drool if they saw those pics, haha


----------



## dragonegg (Oct 2, 2007)

That's a great cage, but no wonder they used the slide to go down...can't blame them.


----------



## SamAnthrax (Jan 5, 2008)

thats a really cute pic. I have to buy a cage soon for my four rats. they were only about three inches big when i got them and theyre growing amazingly fast! Im actually tempted to get that cage now!


----------



## Jingles (Feb 2, 2008)

because i have all that no money......lol


i use country crock butter tubs as extra hidi hole. 4 paper clips will hold all four of my rats....plus there easy to clean....chewable....cheap....and my ratties love to sleep in them.

just because you have lots of wonderfull space!!!!

i could put up pictures if you want?


----------



## Raven-Eve (Feb 25, 2008)

Thats the same cage the houses my girls, I know it has lasted 7 months thus far, and its still in very good shape. I like it because there is much room to add atuff for them to play in. Congratz on the new cage ^_^


----------



## lovinmyworm (Feb 18, 2008)

I've been eyeing that cage for awhile now as a spare for up at the lake. I saw it first here http://www.petsolutions.com/My-First-Home-Multi-Floor-Ferret-Cage+I45160248+C40001923.aspx

BTW: That hammock, my boys for some reason dislike it also. They refuse to go anywhere near it unless I put fleece in it. Apparently it's just not rat approved.


----------



## Messerschmitt (Nov 28, 2007)

I've got that cage too XD I got it in sale when I got my girls. it's pretty huge for just the two of them, but they use up pretty much every nook and cranny there is. 
It's pretty funny when I clean it out, I stick alomst my entire upper half into the cage in order to get at everything. (If I'm not completly taking everything out.) my only problem with it is the bar spacing. I haven't tested it recently, but my smallest girl was easily able to slip right through the bars. I'm not sure about my fatter ratter though, she's getting kinda chubby ><


----------



## mink (Jun 24, 2007)

The bar spacing, for me, is only slightly larger than their previous cage. Kuma is pretty good sized now and still getting even bigger lol. But they just love to stick their noses out. ^_^

I really like the cage and Kane has taken every single cloth and dragged them all into one bottom corner. It was really cute watching her pull one cloth down through the tube. I figured she can have them however she wants, if she put that much work into it. I really love the doors too.


----------



## rat_ratscal (Sep 23, 2007)

great cage! and a big improvement...i want a slide in my house


----------



## Ratmomma81 (Mar 17, 2008)

I have the same cage too, and I did a lot of cool stuff with mine. I attached all kinds of stuff to the sides and used lots of stuff from the dollar store! I got a bunch of fleece blankets and plastic tubs that are attached to the bars with zip ties. They have so much fun in there. Congrats and get creative with it!


----------



## moomoo (Oct 19, 2007)

I was actually thinking about getting that cage for my 2 girls. I found one on my local craigslist for $60! i emailed the lady who was putting it up and she said theres one person that replied but she hasnt heard from them in awhile so if they dont reply by tomorrow, the cage is mine.


----------



## Screechy (Dec 28, 2007)

OH MY GAWSHH!!! MY RATTY SERENA HAS THAT SAME CAGE^_______^ Its HUUUUUUUUUUUUUUGE!! lol


----------



## junior_j (Jan 24, 2008)

I want it!!

Jess x


----------



## S-Harkey (Feb 13, 2008)

Haha- I have the exact same two cages! Weird!
The purple one is at my parent's house and this huge one is at my apartment for my two rat girls.
I took the ramp out because it was breaking, but they can pretty much just climb up the side and to the top level. 
Be careful with it though, I had an escape last night after months of good-behavior  Try covering it with some hardware cloth if you ever get the time and money


----------



## S-Harkey (Feb 13, 2008)

BTW- if your rats put the tips of their noses out of the cage up to about their eyes or further, they can probably still slip through. I thought my girls were much too big to get through and they still can... they're amazing really, they really collapse themselves! My girls are about 3 months old.


----------



## mink (Jun 24, 2007)

Kane will be 1 year old in June / July..(wow). And Kuma is about 4 months old (born in November). My brother was teasing Kuma, putting his fingers close to the bars. She poked her nose out, but when he got out of reach, she started using her paws. It was so cute! I discourage teasing like that, but at the time I was curious to see how far she could stick out, and prove to him that she does not bite. 

I really love this cage ^_^. I can reach in it, and Kuma has got into the habit of demanding attention. If I am reaching in and petting Kane, Kuma will tug at my shirt sleeve relentlessly. I can scoop Kuma up and give her kisses and hugs while she squirms from all her unexhaustable energy! Kane is more neurotic about being picked up, she gets afraid and scrambles until she is sitting on your shoulder and you have throbbing scratches lol. So, being able to reach in the cage and give Kane cheek rubs and such is really great!


----------



## Rattiegma (Jan 23, 2008)

Sorry if you've already answered this, but how big is the bar spacing?


----------



## mink (Jun 24, 2007)

Hm, let me measure for ya... 2cm, a few lines shy of 1in.


----------



## Rattiegma (Jan 23, 2008)

Thanks!


----------



## Learna (Mar 4, 2008)

I couldn't help but notice that in this pic










You have a slight bit of a poster hanging above the cage. Is that Inuyasha?! I LOVE INUYASHA! And I think I have that same poster!^_^


----------



## mink (Jun 24, 2007)

Yea, its Inuyasha lolz. I also have a Frutis Basket and a Tenjou Tenge one.
I have a Kirara plushy and Fruits basket ones, Totoro, Pikachu, and a Ein I got my fiance. And a book case full of anime dvds, lol. And a shelf or two of manga. And a handful of figurines. And a fair number of Gundam kits (My Deathscythe **** custom HG included). A Fumoffu poster, Bleach and FMA calendars, and other misc (naruto headband, pencil boards etc, clothes, my Bouken, and Tanto) stuff. Lol ^_^

But ya, I adore Inuyasha. I have a chunk of the series' and the four movies are the best!
I got the first Dvd or two of Inuyasha... like a month before it started to air on tv. That isn't the first time I've had that happen either lol. I guess I just have a good eye. 

Sorry the list is crazy, and have completely strewn off topic my own topic! lol.

(Hm, I think I'll be visiting the Lounge to start something!)


----------

